# Poses for Christmas cards



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I hope the pictures worked just getting the hang of some of this, 
Frank did so well posing for our Christmas card, and just under 7 months old.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Love the one with the wrapping paper! I think Wolfie would tear the paper up the minute I showed it to him. He has a certain weakness for anything paper : ) Frank is a good boy!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL...those are great Christmas card photos! Love the wrapping paper one too!


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

great pictures! love the wrapping paper one!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Aww I love both very cute!!


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

The wrapping paper photo is great. I couldnt get a shot like that with our GSd Zorro.. he would tear the wrapping paper before I said 'cheese' !


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I actually had help from our cat with the wrapping paper picture, I set the cat on the couch behind me and put Frank in a down stay and put the paper, bows, lights around him, he didn't break the stay but kept his eyes on the cat


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Franksmom said:


> I actually had help from our cat with the wrapping paper picture, I set the cat on the couch behind me and put Frank in a down stay and put the paper, bows, lights around him, he didn't break the stay but kept his eyes on the cat


lol - ingenious!!!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the wrapping paper one, it shows real excitement from your pup! Looks like he is waiting for his next gift! Great idea!


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

The wrapping paper one is priceless. Perfect for a Xmas card.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Is this the same Frank from the FB group GSD Tips? I remember someone posting that my Ezra looked like their dog Frank. Looking at the pics,I see a resemblance and wonder if it's the same dog. They could be brothers!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

It's the same Frank, I used to follow the GSD tips on fb, until I found this forum, I like this one alot better.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

VERY, VERY, cute!!!! I like them both but I LOVE the one with the wrapping paper!


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

another vote for #2 (wrapping paper)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Does the cat know he helped? I'm surprised the cat cooperated to get Frank to...great pics!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

# 2 is going to be our Christmas card this year. 
Nitro the cat loves to sit on the couch and watch the dogs play, he's one of the best cats I've ever had can't believe somebody dumped him as a tiny kitten, today he looks like a PB Maine ****, and has the best personality.


----------

